# Foaming at the mouth, excessive drooling, etc.



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

When Lucky is very excited he foams and drools. I mean VERY excited..or if he is scared. For him it is not common.

I have known dogs that foam and drool when they meet someone...when they get to zoom around.....almost anything that gives the edge of excitement.

I think doggies are different and express emotions different ways.


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

Molly foams whenever I take her to doggie playgroup. I don't know why. It's the only time it happens. There's an occasional drool for food, but the foaming thing seems to happen when she's with other dogs. I don't know why. She's almost 3 yrs old and it's been going on for a long time. I just mop her up and she goes back to hanging with the other dogs. No biggie.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Chewie foams when we get ready to go for a walk and continues thought out the walk, I think for him it's just excitement that we are going on a walk.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

My friends Golden does this all the time, has since he was a pup, he is now 5 yrs old so it can be common in some goldens, I dont think it is much to worry about. you may have to carry a drool rag with you...


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Murphy does this too when he's super excited. And sometimes he flings his head around and gets it all over himself; yuck! I was wiping him with the tail of my t-shirt yesterday, and had flashbacks to a few years ago when I was doing the same thing with my babies. LOL.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Max is going through his saint bernard stage. When he eats, he makes this foamy slime. When he drinks, he has 2 streams of water going down both sides of his mouth. His lower lip is really loose. I figure as he grows, it will more fit him and that will be a thing of the past. Reading your post.... maybe not!! Drat!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Foaming and drooling is a really common sign of anxiety or excitement. It may taper off as the pup gets more used to fun things like walks and other dogs, but I wouldn't consider it a cause for concern.


----------



## scottie (Oct 1, 2007)

Charlie foams at the mouth when we go to the park, I think it is just pure excitement as he doesn't do it any other time.
Thank your stars you don't have a Newfoundland, when we go out with my friends Newfie she drools that much that you could have a shower if you don't get out the way quickly!


----------



## Boz&me (Nov 6, 2008)

Boz is 3 1/2 and puts "Hooch" from the movie Turner & Hooch to shame with his slober and foam. You should see his tennis ball after a few minutes. YUCK! He also does the whole head shake where I end up having to wipe the stuff from his face.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Dillon foams at the mouth on every single one of his walks lol I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Before you dismiss the drooling as a golden trait, you might want to have your pup examined by a vet. I noticed a lot of drooling in one of the dogs that I was pet sitting for and when I mentioned it to the owner she said that he had been doing it for quite a while. What had happened was, that he had started gradually and gotten progressively worse and she never noticed because to her it had seemed like he had always had it. I knew that he wasn't drooling the last time he had stayed with me. She decided to look into it and found that he had a jaw problem with a name that I do not recall. This problem was very similar to lock jaw. By the time she got him to the vet, he couldn't even open his mouth. He has been on medication for about 1 year now and he is almost well. I am not saying that your puppy has this, I am just saying to have him checked before you discount it as normal puppy drool.


----------

